

Why Libraries Still Matter - _pius
https://medium.com/@zittrain/why-libraries-still-matter-3df27e7522cb

======
walterbell
Jonathan is at the Berkman Center,
[http://www.youtube.com/user/BerkmanCenter](http://www.youtube.com/user/BerkmanCenter)

Good quote from article:

 _"... where finding particular information amidst a Babel-like ocean of bits
is not consigned to a handful of for-profit search engines and information-
feed-generators who can tweak what people see for their own purposes — or at
the behest of regulators.

That’s why it makes so much sense for us to be thinking about the
revitalization rather than replacement of the library. In a world suffused
with so much transient information as to inspire epistemic paralysis, we
acutely need libraries’ power, independence, and ethos: institutions conceived
to fight on behalf of their patrons, which is to say for the public and for
the preservation and intelligibility of the public record."_

